# Fish 'n chips



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

Everybody has their own way of doing this, I'll tell you mine.

I start with 2-3 qts of used peanut oil in a dutch oven, adding fresh peanut oil to get the amount I need. I put a thermometer in it.

I add hand cut fries to the oil, starting with the biggest potatoes I can find. I peel about 90 percent of the skin off first. The fries are about 1/2-3/4 inches across.

I then turn on the burner under the oil, starting with the cold oil. When the fries float, they are done, and the oil temp will be about 300F.

Meanwhile, I have been soaking about a pound of skinless, boneless, bloodless filets in a big bowl of buttermilk. The are cut about the size of a business card, maybe a little larger, 1/2 - 3/4 inches in thickness. I try for uniformity of mass.

I shake off the excess buttermilk and transfer the filets to a sealable gallon bag of flour mix. The flour mix (for a pound of filets) is 1 cup of flour, 1/4 cup + of cornmeal, 1/4 cup - of Emeril's Essence, and about 1/2 tsp of salt. The receipe for Essence can be found online and I make it in bulk.

Once the fries have been removed, placed on paper towels to drain, and salted and heavily peppered, I seal the bag of fish and shake it while the oil continues heating to 365-375 F. I then drop the fish as quickly as I can and fry it for 5 minutes +. During this time, I try to proportion things so that the oil temperature doesn't drop below about 320F. I'll then pull the biggest piece and break it open to make sure it is done, and then I pull and drain the rest.

Then I eat.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

i'd eat that.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Throw the fries in the oil before you heat it? They don’t get greasy?


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

Splittine said:


> Throw the fries in the oil before you heat it? They don’t get greasy?


Nope. They cook through before they turn dark brown.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Joraca said:


> Nope. They cook through before they turn dark brown.


Cool, I’ll give it a try.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Speaking of fish n chips, if y’all get a chance try temperelys food truck fish n chips! It’s the traditional battered Britain style cod or haddock, the fish is damm Good, chips are just so so, but the fish is on point if you like that style fried fish,which I do


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i've always cooked on electric and this new place i bought has a propane gas stove. i keep the burner on high and wait for the temp to get to 350-375. my problem is i can't keep the 350 when i drop in the roomtemp breaded fish. then the temp drops to 250 and the burner is still on high. does anybody else cook with propane? gimme so advice,.
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

btw, when oil gets brown, it's time to throw it out.
just adding fresh oil doesn't help.
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

chase
i'm kinda wondering about what you asked. i don't add potatoes until the oil gets hot.
jack


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

jack2 said:


> i've always cooked on electric and this new place i bought has a propane gas stove. i keep the burner on high and wait for the temp to get to 350-375. my problem is i can't keep the 350 when i drop in the roomtemp breaded fish. then the temp drops to 250 and the burner is still on high. does anybody else cook with propane? gimme so advice,.
> jack


Less fish or more oil. 

I use my biggest dutch oven on my outdoor propane cooker.

It probably holds a gallon of oil.

It goes down to about 320 when the fish is cooking.


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

jack2 said:


> btw, when oil gets brown, it's time to throw it out.
> just adding fresh oil doesn't help.
> jack


Agreed.

I'll decant it into a peanut oil container the next day and store the used oil in the door of my refrigerator.

When I go to cook fish again, I'll decant the used oil from the refrigerated container into the dutch oven, and add fresh make-up oil.

Cooking the fries first will further clarify the oil.

It is rare that I have take some to recycle at the ECUA plant drop-off.

But I don't cook fish if there are seds in the bottom.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

A tip on French fries I learned from Ruth's Chris restaurants -- boil them first , drain well , and then quick fry @ 370' !


----------

